# Programa para la fabricacion de circuitos impresos



## Leonel (Nov 4, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro! saludos para todos!

Les queria preguntar si alguno sabe o conoce algun programa para el diseño de circuitos impresos! osea el diseño de las pistas para poner en la parte del cobre de la placa

desde ya gracias!


----------



## diedelamo (Nov 4, 2006)

Protel DXP , tango , orcad.


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 4, 2006)

Existe un programa llamado "pcb wizard", sin embargo ahora casi todos los programas de simulación vienen con un complemento para hacer circuitos impresos, orcad, circuitmaker, etc traen estos módulos, yo uso uno bastante fácil de manejar y con una buena interfaz, pero no permite hacer circuitos demasiado grande se llama proteus, el paquete de impresos se llama ares.


----------



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Nov 25, 2007)

Alguien tiene una liga que funcione del Protel DXP?
Ya busqué por toda la red, y no encuentro el programa para bajarlo.
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MasCalambres (Nov 25, 2007)

Yo soy novato en esto pero he probado el pcb wizard 3.50 y la verdad es que es muy facil de usar.

Con un poco de paciencia estas haciendo circuitos impresos desde el primer dia ya que solo tienes que elegir los componentes arrastrarlos y dejar que el programa haga el resto.

Saludos.


----------



## Jdiode (Dic 10, 2007)

Yo utilizo Orcad,

y más además ahora que estudio en la uni (I. T. Industrial),

Si quieres una referencia de libro, te recomiendo esta:

http://www.marcombo.com/libro.asp?cod=9788426714398

es un libro: creación de nuevos componentes para Orcad 10.3.

Dedica un capítulo a crear nuevos componentes para Layout, que lo que gasta para crear PCB.
además tiene un apéndice para crear PCB con Orcad: Guia rápidaaso capture a layout. Yo lo compre hará 1 semana y estoy encantado, igual es un poco caro 15 euros.

También puedes utilizar kicad que es gratuito:
http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/


----------

